# Do bobcats play nice?



## duodallas (Jul 11, 2004)

My orange (neutered) cat Arnold has a territory that he sticks to when we let him out during the day, about one house in either direction, plus storm drains between them. Last week when I got home from work there was a bobcat in the lawn of the house across the street. My guess is that it was a female and she was walking slowly to a creek at the end of the street (3 houses down). She looked at me as I stood 30 feet away and kept on walking like she owned the place. Looked to be 20 lbs, with really long legs.

When I went inside Arnold was very insistent on going outside, but I didn't let him. The dog-walkers in the neighborhood told me about 3 other bobcats they've seen. I'm in the Dallas city limits with continuous city 20 miles in every direction. We have squirrels and mice everywhere, so food isn't a problem for them.

Are bobcats and housecats natural enemies, or can they live together? I have two neighbors that let their cats out, and there is a stray that has been around for a year, so the bobcat must be dealing with it.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, a bobcat would view a housecat as potential prey, which to me is equivalent to natural enemies. Typically, a bobcat likely wouldn't feed on a housecat, if other prey were abundant, which you say is the case. But personally, I wouldn't take too much comfort in "typically" or "likely". I'd be much more worried about might or could!


----------



## duodallas (Jul 11, 2004)

Arnold and the bobcat are about the same size. One day last summer he come home with some scratches and a hole in his ear, I wonder if that was from the bobcat.

Between the coyotes, bobcats, owls, and hawks, it's a wonder anything survives here, but I can't drive 100 yards between dead squirrels on the street, there are so many.

We thought we had rid ourselves of the predators, but they have adapted and are back.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Around here it's raccoons. Vicious little devils!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A bobcat will mate with a domestic, but will also fight with one for territory. Being neutered your cat may not attract a bobcat for mating or fighting, but I would still be careful. If Arnold were my cat he would not get outside except on a leash or in a pet stroller.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd be very very wary. We have bobcats in my parents' area and one hissed at their old cat through the window once. I wouldn't trust a big wild cat to play nice with a house cat.

Their area also has a large number of owls and coyotes, and outdoor cats (or small dogs left in the yard) go missing quite often, so definitely be careful. Any one of those animals could potentially prey on even a large cat. A full-grown great horned owl can potentially lift a 20 lb animal.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I don't think they're very compatible. BUT, they can learn to get along,sort of live-and-let-live,so long as the others' territory is respected. 

btw,what sound does the bobcat make? I should know since there was a bobcat patrol in my Scout troop.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

bluemilk said:


> btw,what sound does the bobcat make? I should know since there was a bobcat patrol in my Scout troop.


----------

